# snails and more snails how can i get rid of them



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i want to get rid of my plant eating snails physa acuta without killin or losin any ramshorns how do i do it???


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Put large pieces of cabbage in your tank on both sides on the bottom and turn your lights off overnight. In the morning there should be snails all over the cabbage and you just take it out and throw it away. Repeat.


----------

